# Molly pregnancies?



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I was just wondering, because im soon going to get some mollies from a LPS and i hear that theyre almost always pregnant, how long are they pregnant for?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Most livebearers average 28 days between births. There are some that are much longer. Females can have multiple litters, usually up to 4, from just one mating. 
Tony


----------

